# Plow on a Ford Expedition?



## CTPlow (Oct 13, 2004)

I think I recall hearing you can put a plow on an Expidition.
Anyone know the best type to put on one?
Maybe a Meyer, Boss?
Any help?
Thx

2003 F350 Meyer II EZ Mount


----------



## wstwind (Jan 19, 2005)

I think meyer makes a spot/ute plow for the expedition. homeowner use only i believe. can't say that i would put a plow on a expedition however.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

If you can I think it would have to be a light duty plow. Depending on your needs it might work. Research the web.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

I have seen a Boss V plow on a suburban and it wasn't a 2500. Brand new 2004 had a boss V. The guy does plowing in my neighborhood.


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

You can put most of the poly plows on the Expedition. SnoWay was first to have a subframe, but now there are others. Timbrens will probably be needed since the truck is sprung for comfort.


----------



## szippijr (Oct 10, 2004)

Any plow compatible with the F-150 will be fine. A boss 7'6 standard will do the trick.


----------



## RidgeCon (Jan 3, 2001)

A guy around here has 2 suburbans with plows on them. The first time I saw them I wondered how good they would be but he does a pile of residential and they seem to work fine.


----------



## BJH Snow (Dec 18, 2003)

I have know a guy with a western plow on his suburban and he seems to do fine with that. He has issues with his plow but his truck has been great for plowing. I would guess your ford would be the same.


----------



## bushtrimmer (Sep 21, 2004)

You shouldn't have any problem with a Snoway that's like 18 or 20" tall.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Isn't an Expedition a F150 frame? I would go with a full size snoway. 7.5' Light but wide enough and tall enough for the vehicle.


----------



## tacraven (Oct 20, 2003)

I have a 98 Ford F150 with a 7.5 snoway. It is a light plow and has the down-pressure system. F150s and Expeditions have the same frame. The OFF-ROAD upgrade is very important as to how well the front end will hold up. I have the 4x4 off-road package and it plows great. I plow a lot of residential accounts. good luck.


----------



## swolff (Jan 3, 2005)

*Got one*

You can and it will hold a plow. I have a 98 with a Snoway MT90 with only timberns on the front. I have a picture posted in the pic forum


----------



## swolff (Jan 3, 2005)

*see my pic on profile*

Mt 90 7'6"


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

do a search, I remember someone posting a pic of an expy with a blizzard (I think) plow. I assume that the truck is a pre 2003 model?


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

CT.............Check out posts by fellow member Seville009. He has a 99 Expo
with a 7/6 Snoway on his rig.

Hope this link works http://www.plowsite.comshowthread.php?+=11201&highlight=Expedition


----------

